# 5/8 board and resilient channel spacing



## Millar (Apr 19, 2013)

Working on a job finishing a basement , going for sound control in the ceiling . Just wondering what the majority space their resilient channel at when upgrading to 5/8 board . Do you stay at 16" for the extra weight or go to 24" because of less sag.
Thanks


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't know the code but would not dare go 24"...


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Keep it 16". The time and cost isn't much more and 24" you will have sagging.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

platinumLLC said:


> Keep it 16". The time and cost isn't much more and 24" you will have sagging.


5/8" GWB shouldn't sag 24"OC


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Here ya go. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...LGQlAt8UNjQuL3VDA&sig2=dJckprhXOO4gM_dKFKGOOA

I have done 24" spacing with 16" o.c. joists with 5/8" type x with zero problems.

You want the ceiling to be able to float. Don't hang your wall board tight to the ceiling. For the resilient channel to do its job it needs to be away from the framing at the edges also. Fill the gap between the wall and ceiling with acoustical sealant and let it cure before mudding like normal.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Depends what you are fastening to.


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

I usually frame it on 16's and hang 1/2'' ceiling board on sound bar. Typically 5/8's can be hung on trusses at 24oc, so why wouldnt it work on sound bar spaced at 24oc?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

RC should be 24" OC if the joists are 16" OC. It can be 16" OC if the joists are 24" OC.

So the RC has enough fasteners to the framing.

Doesn't really have to do with the drywall.


----------



## river rider (Dec 31, 2012)

24" oc trusses get rocked all the time w/ 5/8 rock. Pretty standard. I never put 1/2" on a lid unless I need to match existing.

5/8 is better for sound resistance. 

Going 16's would give you ~25% more direct contact points for vibration (sound) to transfer through the assembly. -Which is what the RC is all about, -reducing direct contact transfer.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

The first two brands of RC I looked at online say 16" spacing when framing is 24"


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Golden view said:


> The first two brands of RC I looked at online say 16" spacing when framing is 24"


Hair bit more to it than that



> For ceiling framing members spaced 24 in. (610 mm) on-center install resilient furring channels at 16 in. on-center maximum. For ceiling framing members spaced 16 in. (406 mm) on- center install resilient furring channels at 24 in. (610 mm) on-center maximum.


http://www.clarkdietrich.com/sites/...g/RC-Channel/CD_RC-InstallationGuidelines.pdf


----------



## Millar (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback , I wasn't sure who made the RC so never thought to look for installation guidelines . Last time the boarders installed the RC and I never got talking to them about it . One of the kids plays drums at this job so he is banished to the basement .


----------

